# Blue spot in centre of belly



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My hedgehog was on her back and 'flailing' to get back upright and I noticed a blue spot in the centre of her belly, under the skin. Is this normal (ie. an organ or something) or possible internal bleeding or something else? I've never noticed it before although she hates being on her back so very rarely is. I could only see it when she was really stretched out.

As for her personality, she seems normal. Just had a bath, was swimming & pooing in the tub. Now (after a good dry off) she's running around her play pen and chomping away at food.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure without seeing a pic but I wonder if it was a vein. Was it big and circular or just a small blue area? I know in area where peoples skin in thin (like the back of your wrist or arm) you can see veins. Hopefully someone will come a long that knows for sure though.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Circular, about the size of a nickel. The colouring is that of a vein, but circular. Because of the need for her to really stretch & not having any other visible problems I assume it's an organ, but I wanted to be sure. Not many webpages on hedgehog internal anatomy.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, It is normal and visible on most. I am sure it is an organ. Seems to be mainly the girls.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Great!!! Thanks for letting me know. As she's my first & only hedgie, I had to frame of reference


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, this is too funny! I was just asking Deneen (HedgiePets) about this yesterday. I've noticed it's mainly in girls too, right in the middle of the belly. I haven't seen it on boys.


----------

